# Plant 4 weeks doesnt seem to be growing



## beatts (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first attempt at growing, and i am very pleased to have such a friendly and helpfull advise form! Anyway, though i read up online about the basics for staring to grow, i fear i have made too many mistakes. I have a 250CFL bulb and reflector and am growing in a reflective tent. I dont have a fan but the tent has flaps for ventilation. 

I planted my seeds (blackberry) in regular ganden store soil. After two weeks one plant was noticably larger than the other and a brighter green. At this point, I added a nute stick (12-6-9) to the soil of each plant. I think i must have over watered the plants because after a few days a green moss had appeared on the soil. I scraped it of. The next day I had noticed the brighter green larger plant had begun to turn yellow from the bottom leaves up. It has continued to slowly yellow for the last 2 weeks, and the leaves on top, although still green, have curled. The smaller darker green plant has stayed pretty much the same for the past week. strong leaves and is (very) slowly growing more along its stem, but the plant doesnt seem to be getting any taller. the main leave stalks have turned red (same as on plant that is dying) but the main stem is thick and strong. The roots are near the soil surface aswell i dont know if thats normal. The plant seems to be healthy, no spots or yellowing, just that it has stopped growing. where did i go wrong/can i fix it?

Any help or advice on what NPK ratio nutes to give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

IMO, the sticks are JUNK!.. They seem fair for a cpl $'s a box but its not worth it.. There is a sticky on here about nute guides/lists. deff give it a look into.. but IMO, I think they were probably too young to get the sticks.. Rule of thumb is like 2 weeks old before any nutes are added, and thats only 1/4 strength, sometimes less depending on strain/medium etc..


----------



## beatts (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok. No more sticks. Do you think the live plant will/can recover? The nutes didnt seem to affect it like the other. Its still green and healthy looking, just seems to have stunted its growth. Its about 5in tall and about 8in across at its widest, and has been the same for a week. Is that in anyway normal? Anything at all i can do?

Best of luck with your grow! You seem to have a good set up!


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks beatts, What is the temp in your area? got fan's blowing? how often are you watering? how close are lights? which lights are you running? pic's would be a big help also.

Could also be a low ryder strain or just a short pheno too.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

ditch the sticks and get some nutes for mj.

I would  check pH as you my have nute lock out due to the pH being off. Does your garden soil have nutes in it already?

get a fan also this helps strengthen the stems and wards off pests.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

The plants need fresh air and if heat is a problem a vent out.

The tent is fine if vented. 

Only water when the dirt is dry. Stick your finger in the soil down an inch. if it is wet, wait til it isn't. You need air circulation in there now. 

Don't worry about food till you get your dirt right.

We would need a lot more info on your set up  to know what you need.


----------



## beatts (Dec 7, 2011)

The room is about 70 degrees. The inside of the tent is a few degrees warmer. I have a big 250W CFL bulb, it doesnt get too warm so i keep it about 10in above the plant. I dont have a fan running. have been meaning to get one.. i water the plants once every two days-ish. i give them a good bit and wait for it to dry now after the slight moss/mould problem a couple weeks ago. I will try and get some pics posted by tomorrow evening!


----------



## beatts (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice!  After i read those i thought to remove the sticks from the soil. they're slightly burried. would they all have desolved? should i try and get them out or would that cause more harm?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

You are watering too much if you  have moss.  Do you also have a mildew issue? You will if you don't get a fan on.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Light is way to far off for CFL penetration, and you need air movement! I'm going to butt out of this and let the more expirenced growers chime in though, Good luck! 

stay green and stay safe!!

edit: pulling sticks won't hurt. which soil are you using?


----------



## beatts (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoud i lower the light? how far above the plants should it be? Will get a fan tomorrow then! The soil is just unferalized topsoil. i've read since that potting soil would have been better as it drains faster.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

beatts said:
			
		

> Shoud i lower the light? how far above the plants should it be? Will get a fan tomorrow then! The soil is just unferalized topsoil. i've read since that potting soil would have been better as it drains faster.




You need to do like 35% perlite,35% peatmoss, 30% top soil.

The more exp. growers will chime in with which nutes are good etc.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2011)

What exactly did you use for soil?


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess asked my question... what soil did you use? I made the mistake of using Miracle Grow Organic potting mix... all plants stunted or died! As for the moss... too much humidity and not enough air flow! Nute sticks are gerat for outdoor grows in a large garden but not for a potted plant!
If you want to grow in soil you will need a neutral and 'light' soil and you will have to light fert daily... NO STICKS! 
My preference is: Foxfarm ocean for soil and  Foxfarm trio fert for nutes... just follow the mixture instructions and be sure to balance the PH before feeding!


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 15, 2011)

PuffinNugs: edit: i missed the "Organic" part, yes that stuff is terrible, the bag was Orange right?

Yes that is correct. The bag is an orange/brownish color.
Thanks for letting me know the stuff in the green bag works ok!


----------



## crisw69 (Dec 24, 2011)

I use the mg 6 month feed in the green bag. And its working out great for me.


----------



## Sol (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone asked about what temperature color the bulb was, maybe i missed it. I think he needs 4100k?? I think. I usually just look for 'cool white'or 'natural daylight'. You would notice slow growth if you have the wrong temp. like in the 2000s' k or so.  Maybe that could help.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 26, 2011)

Dude, we're pretty much in the same boat. You don't want to use any regular garden soil, but if you do make sure it's an all organic. I'm pretty sure you over nuted your plants and that's why they're yellowing. I was experiencing the lack of growth issue, and for me I'm pretty sure the pot became too small for the roots. I just started a hydroponic DWC system that seems to be giving me results with little effort. You can check out my grow journal.


----------

